# Gloves with Wrist Guards???



## NSXRguy (Jan 17, 2011)

can you guys recommend me a glove with built in wrist guards for women? i cant seem to find any that are good. thanks


----------



## Chance42 (Jan 28, 2011)

NSXRguy said:


> can you guys recommend me a glove with built in wrist guards for women? i cant seem to find any that are good. thanks


Have you checked out the Level line of gloves? I have some half pipe xcrs that I've used the past couple of seasons and they are niiiice. My hands never get wet, stay warm, and I have the wrist protection when I want it. You can remove it for the days you want more freedom, and just use the strap around your wrist to still give some protection.

They have a mens and womens line.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

+1 for the Levels. I have a pair of the Fly gloves and I like them. You don't feel the wrist protection until you need it (thankfully just once or twice now).

Burton has some too, but they never fit me well.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I also heard the Dakine are nice. I have used their gloves and like them so I will be buying built in this season. I have been using Demon's then sliding the gloves over the wrist guards.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Love my Level Half Pipes. If they made a set where the fingers were 1 and 3 I would buy those. My pinky finger gets cold in any glove.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

NSXRguy said:


> can you guys recommend me a glove with built in wrist guards for women? i cant seem to find any that are good. thanks


Burton impact gloves, not sure if there is a women's model, but they are my favorite glove.


----------



## beall (Sep 9, 2011)

+1 on Level gloves, you don't feel like wearing a wrist guards inside those gloves and they are very easy to put on without taken the gloves and the guards out.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

+5 for level.


----------



## boarderinblack (Apr 15, 2012)

I have been using my level super pipe gloves with wrist protection for four seasons, i'm quite satisfied with its performance in terms of protection and comfort. Solid choice :thumbsup:


----------



## 22140 (Jan 9, 2011)

I use Dainese D-Impact 4. Maybe small size would be good for you. 

http://www.dainese.com/uk_en/multisport-winter/d-impact-4-gloves-d-dry.html


----------

